# Onegin mod from Madbeard Russia



## Rob Fisher

Jai Haze really loves the OneGin! He rated it at 9.9 and the best mod he has!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics of my White OneGin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

It made the drama queen cry... what is your take on it Uncle Rob? Is it really THAT good? It does look good though and the DNA75c option is a win win for me. Might just go on my XMAS list for next year... 

PS: that engraved Dvarw is a piece of art on its own!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It made the drama queen cry... what is your take on it Uncle Rob? Is it really THAT good? It does look good though and the DNA75c option is a win win for me. Might just go on my XMAS list for next year...
> 
> PS: that engraved Dvarw is a piece of art on its own!



It's very nice... I wouldn't say it's the best high-end mod in the world but it's one I use quite often. I love the battery cap system and I can understand why Jai likes it some much compared to the painful screw off battery caps. It is small but so are my Stratums and Dani Mini's.

Personally, I wish it didn't have the pattern on the body and was just pure white or pure black. 

But as far as cost goes it's VERY reasonable compared to the Stratums and Stranger Mods.

If I could only have one mod I would choose the Stratum V4 which unfortunately is no longer made.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Thanks Uncle Rob. I have been enjoying the Phantom and Titan a lot recently, perfect size and performance, but they don't travel beyond my desk at home and rarely leave the house. This Onegin seems to be the one to make up for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Thanks Uncle Rob. I have been enjoying the Phantom and Titan a lot recently, perfect size and performance, but they don't travel beyond my desk at home and rarely leave the house. This Onegin seems to be the one to make up for that.



Agreed... it's light, small and pretty resilient to scratches etc so perfect for out and about!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teunh

I like the theme of it. Its the theme from SirTimmyTimbit. The mod is very nice looking but I have enough mods allready haha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Teunh said:


> I like the theme of it. Its the theme from SirTimmyTimbit. The mod is very nice looking but I have enough mods allready haha.


I was just about to ask about the theme and neatly had my question answered. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------

